
Dutch scientists use color-changing graphene bubbles to create mechanical pixels - umedzacharia
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/24/13740946/dutch-scientists-use-color-changing-graphene-bubbles-to-create-mechanical-pixels
======
semi-extrinsic
"Mechanical pixels" is an interesting turn of phrase. To my mind, this is no
more (or less) mechanical than when molecules are moved around in the IPS LCD
display you're probably reading this on.

Nitpickery aside, this is cool stuff. It will be interesting for sure to see
what the first real commercialisation of graphene will be. Somehow I think
that display technology is sufficiently mature that it won't be the killer
app?

~~~
Namrog84
I had a similar thought but went slightly further. Imagine a hd capable screen
with high frame rate without back-lit illumination and then also like the eink
readers not using battery life when screen is static. It could open up a lot
of neat things

------
ayegraphene
invest in Bass Metals BSM, they recently acquired mine from Stratmin and
producing 6000 tons of graphite per year (for customers in India, US, .. :)
you can buy their shares for just 1 cent.. it can easily be 1 USD in few years

